# WW 2 TOOTH PASTE & BRUSH



## east texas terry (Mar 11, 2021)

WW 2 TOOTH PASTE & ARMY ISSUE TOOTH BUSH DUG.   MORE WW 2 ARTFACT TO COME


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

Nice stuff. That's an old tube. When did they start putting paste in tubes. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## east texas terry (Mar 11, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Nice stuff. That's an old tube. When did they start putting paste in tubes.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


IN 1886 DR SHEFFIELD MADE A DENTAL CREAM THEN COLGATE STARTED THE COLLAPSIBLE TUBE . I DUG THEM IN GHOST TOWN


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 11, 2021)

east texas terry said:


> IN 1886 DR SHEFFIELD MADE A DENTAL CREAM THEN COLGATE STARTED THE COLLAPSIBLE TUBE . I DUG THEM IN GHOST TOWN


Love your finds! Always keeping it fresh. Thanks for all the great posts and history!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

